# John Deere 314



## rdevitto (Oct 28, 2009)

I am restoring and old JD 314. I got everything working OK but the Hydrostatic lever does not go to neutral when I step on the brake.
I can't see any connection between the two linkages. 
Is this the way it's supposed to work?


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I had a 322 and when you stepped on the brakes it had linkage to push the hydro lever into neutral. I am not sure the 314 was simmilarly equipped.


----------



## jimbo314 (Dec 3, 2012)

im a little late but my 314 doesnt go into neutral when i step on the brake, it only locks up the rear right wheel.


----------



## TRACTOR MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

Well when you lock brakes on somthing that old it only locks brakes on the side it has disk for


----------



## SonnyT (Jan 24, 2011)

Very few of the JD 300 series moved to neutral when brakes are applied. 
More than once have I wished my 317 did!


----------

